# Texas Tax Credit Apartments



## SeaBreeze (Jul 5, 2017)

Affordable apartments for seniors in Texas on a fixed income, use the drop down menu to pick a city. I'm not familiar with this program, but it seems like and option for those who can't afford to pay high monthly rents, more here.  http://www.elderoptionsoftexas.com/texas-affordable-senior-housing.htm




> Senior apartments that advertise the word *‘affordable’             *are generally              tax credit apartment communities aka Texas affordable senior              apartments. You will also often see the words *“Income              Guidelines Apply or "Variable Pricing Structure.” *Each tax credit senior apartment              community has different income requirements so it's important to ask              when contacting them. Age restrictions for properties may vary from              50 – 55+ depending on the property.   *About Texas Tax Credit Apartments*             The Texas tax              credit program is one of the primary means of directing private              capital toward the creation of affordable rental housing. The tax              credits provide investors of affordable rental housing with a              benefit that is used to offset a portion of their federal tax              liability in exchange for the production of affordable rental              housing. The value associated with the tax credits allows residences              in HTC developments to be leased to qualified families at below              market rate rents.
> 
> *             Developer Qualifying Requirements*
> 
> ...


----------

